# Norco DH Prototyp



## Enginejunk (19. November 2017)

Gibts über dieses Bike schon nähere infos? 
Finde das recht schick und mich würde der Rest interessieren. 
Und ob es in Serie kommt.


----------



## Deleted 200775 (20. November 2017)

Hab "meinen" Händler auch schon mit Fragen gelöchert, aber der wusste auch noch nicht mehr außer, dass es vermutlich 2018 noch nicht kommt..
Aber ganz interessant ist, dass ja 2018 nur noch eine schlechte Ausstattungsvariante und das Frameset vom Aurum angeboten wird Hätte Norco direkt gefragt jedoch hab ich darauf nie eine Antwort bekommen. Aber das würde dafür sprechen, dass eventuell bald was Neues im DH Bereich kommt. Hat ja immer geheißen, dass das Aurum ja weiterhin parallel im Programm bleiben soll als "Parkbike"

Den Artikel auf PB kennst eh schon oder?  https://www.pinkbike.com/news/norco-dh-bike-prototype-development.html

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 200775 (1. Dezember 2017)

Hab News zum neuen DH Bike:
Wie vermutet kommt das neue Rad nächstes Jahr, derzeit ist April als Lieferdatum geplant! Infos zu Preis, Austattung etc hab ich keine


----------



## enzu (2. Dezember 2017)

Das hört sich gut an. Hoffe es trifft so zu.


----------



## Schneewolf (11. Januar 2018)

watch seaotter Festival APRIL 2018 ;-)


----------

